# Skunk Eviction



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

It's that time again where I need some advice from you wonderful folks. Hopefully my debt isn't getting too big 

Noticed something getting into the 1/2 ton of chicken food in the garage a few days ago, so we moved all the feed into 15 gallon buckets. Yesterday, I saw what looked like raccoon prints all over my mower (which was next to where the feed had been). I set up a trap figuring it would be a quick turnaround.

The good news is that I was right. This morning, I had something in the trap. The bad news is that it's a skunk rather than a raccoon. I can't really shoot it in place (and wouldn't want the smell from THAT in there even if I could), and I'm wise enough to know he doesn't like people moving his house (contrary to the cartoon, most Pepe Le Pews are fond of their personal space).

So, this feller's unfortunate situation is mine to share as I can't kill him there and I don't see a good way to relocate him. He's effectively blocking my garage, my tools, my chicken feed (have a few other bags elsewhere I"m using now), my tractor, etc. It's not my first choice, but if nothing else, I can wait him out for a week or so. Since that's certainly not my preference in either terms of garage access nor animal treatment (even wild animals), I'm hoping somebody here has some practical advice on how to remove or otherwise relocate this perfume bottle. :surrender:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

First do you have an attached garage, is there any other animals in there? If the answers are no, then run a hose from your car exhaust into your garage and close it up. The Carbon Monoxide will take care of the problem in a humane way.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> First do you have an attached garage, is there any other animals in there? If the answers are no, then run a hose from your car exhaust into your garage and close it up. The Carbon Monoxide will take care of the problem in a humane way.


It's detached and anything else that might be in there isn't a pet, so that'd be a good approach. Only concern would be the animal got in because the swinging doors don't seal (plenty of room at the bottom). I'm wondering if the CO2 won't just go out the opening. Also, the trap is right by that opening, so critter might be able to get some fresh air that way.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

The space doesn't have to be air tight, the C02 will still get him. One thing you can do is run the hose through the swinging door and aim it at the Skunk, or duct tape the door shut and run the hose through some other opening.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Call a veterinarian or someone who does nuisance animal control. The may have ways to deal with it. If you shoot it use either a shotgun or shoot it through the spinal column in the lower neck are. A good air rifle might work. If you shoot them in the head they'll still spray!

The carbon monoxide idea is the best if you can pull it off.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have live trapped several skunks and have found them all to be very docile. I've picked up the cages with them in it without any problems. If you are worried throw a tarp or old blanket or something over the trap and then carry it away. They are more relaxed during the day than at night.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Call a veterinarian or someone who does nuisance animal control. The may have ways to deal with it. If you shoot it use either a shotgun or shoot it through the spinal column in the lower neck are. A good air rifle might work. If you shoot them in the head they'll still spray!
> 
> The carbon monoxide idea is the best if you can pull it off.


Aren't you coming by tomorrow? I'll give you $20 to take it with you on the rest of your road trip!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Aren't you coming by tomorrow? I'll give you $20 to take it with you on the rest of your road trip!


I have a feeling I'd be walking after that!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If you can not get someone to remove it for you then the first thing I thought of was a treble hook and some twine to hook the cage and pull it from the garage. Leaving it for days without food or water is just not right, even if it is a skunk. They do not always spray when shot. I have killed a few with a 410 after they were snared.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Rent a concrete pump and in-case him like a nuke melt down..


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been trapping several skunks a year, they dig and get under my house then raise a stink if you let them stay.

They are fairly docile as hiwall said, pretty laid back critters and the best thing is that they will tell you exactly what they have in mind to do and will give you plenty of warning that they are going to do it!

A day or two giving it water and food and it will be like a puppy then you can move the cage without having to worry about chemical warfare. When I trap one I spray it with blaze orange before I let it go and if I recatch one........ A few weeks ago I had to shoot a return skunk and he sprayed as he died, it dissipated in a few hours and wasn't too bad but he was in the yard and not in an closed space.

"IF" it were me, I'd tame him a little and let him go, I dont like to kill critters just for being critters - I try to give them every chance to move on and be someone elses problem. lol


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I have been trapping several skunks a year, they dig and get under my house then raise a stink if you let them stay.
> 
> They are fairly docile as hiwall said, pretty laid back critters and the best thing is that they will tell you exactly what they have in mind to do and will give you plenty of warning that they are going to do it!
> 
> ...


This particular critter has been stealing eggs for a while, too. Child abduction is a hangin' offense :/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> This particular critter has been stealing eggs for a while, too. Child abduction is a hangin' offense :/


Guess I missed that he was stealing eggs, thats a hard habit to break for any animal, guess you know what you have to do! lol

You could try contacting your local animal control, sometimes they will relocate them but a lot of times they just come by and shoot them for you. If they are ones that will just save you the price of a round - do it yourself as unpleasant as it will be. That car exhaust may be about the best choice since it is inside the garage, lot less mess to clean up unless the critter were to cut loose before he goes to sleep.

A side note, hydrogen peroxide with baking soda mixed in will do a pretty good job of taking care of the skunk funk.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm really nailed it on the head.

IF you do choose to use the exhaust route, place a tarp or plastic sheet over the live trap and run the hose under that if you don't want to attempt doing the entire garage. You'll have to use a gasoline powered vehicle or riding lawnmower, etc. Idling speed is fast enough.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

So.....should I be suspicious of the meat on the grill when we get there tonight?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

That's just seasoning and potpourri...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> So.....should I be suspicious of the meat on the grill when we get there tonight?


I would try it 

http://www.rootsimple.com/2013/01/skunks-are-they-edible/

From the March 1959 issue of Boy's Life:



> Incidentally, skunks are edible. The Indians ate skunk and so has many a trapper. I tried it, rolling pieces of cleanly-skinned carcass in flour and browning and steaming them in a skillet. The meat is light in color and well flavored. It is better than raccoon or opossum, but a skunk is bony and not as well padded with meat as a rabbit.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> So.....should I be suspicious of the meat on the grill when we get there tonight?


If you have to ask what it is, you may not want to eat it! lol


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Its easy. Throw an old blanket over him. Spray with starting fluid (ether) dump sleeping skunk out and dispose of.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Ended up doing a tarp over the trap and then sliding trap onto an aluminum plate. Fiancé and I carried him litter-style to the back woods.

Thanks for all the advice, everyone!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Ended up doing a tarp over the trap and then sliding trap onto an aluminum plate. Fiancé and I carried him litter-style to the back woods.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, everyone!


Then what?
Let him go? Shoot him?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I was waiting to hear what they had for dinner.....


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

backlash said:


> Then what?
> 
> Let him go? Shoot him?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


He was given a one-hour full-body massage and played euchre with Bambi and thumper for a few hours. He requested his meal two be a pair of capons with thyme and rosemary, side of Mac and cheese, and a slice of apple pie for dessert. At the appointed time, he was blind folded, prayed for, and then executed by firing squad. Though he may have caused some harm, Slinker will always be remembered for his courageous egg runs and keeping the skunk faith to the very end. RIP, Slinker...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah... but, did he make a final statement _in the end_?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

You should have called Obama.
He would have traded you a skunk for a Gitmo prisoner or 2.


----------

